# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  الفانيلا الحلال و الفانيلا الحرام !؟!

## جمال إنسانة

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
هل سمعت عن ا*لفانيلا الحلال و الفانيلا المحرمة؟
*
تضج مواقع المسلمين الغير العرب منذ سنين باستفسارات و فتاوى عن المنتجات التي يجب عدم استهلاكها لاحتواءها على الفانيلا المحرمة *(التي تحتوي عالكحول)* 
كما أن هنالك مجلس للمستهلكين المسلمين في أمريكا و الذي يضم مجموعة من الدكاترة و البروفيسورين من امريكا حيث انهم قد اجتمعوا لتحليل و ارشاد المسلمين عن المنتجات الحلال من غيرها.

إذا أمسكت بأي شوكولا او بسكوت و خليط الكيك فستجد اوصاف مختلفة للفانيلا، فمنهم من سيكتب فانيلا طبيعية، و منهم من سيكتب فانيلين، و منهم من سيكتب خلاصة الفانليلا و منهم من سيكتب فانيلا طبيعية مستخرجة من عيدان البوربون.

*فما الفرق؟ 

*هل كنت تعلم أن هنالك تفسيرا علميا لكل هذا المسميات؟*

الفانيلا الطبيعية من عيدان البوربون 
Ground Vanilla Beans*
هي فانيلا طبيعية من عيدان الفانيلا تستخدم من قبل المصانع التي تهتم بالجودة في منتجاتها و هي حلال بالتأكيد.
*
خلاصة الفانيلا
Vanilla Extract*
هي الفانيلا الطبيعية التي يجب أن تم مزج معها بحسب قانون الغذاء و الدواء الفيدرالي الأميركي 35% كحول الاثيل (وهي الكحول المسكرة) . 
وكما نحن نرى ، فمنتج خلاصة الفانيلا نستورده غالبا من أمريكا، وهذا ما ورد في القانون مع الرابط:

Food and Drug Administration (FDA) 
“(a) Concentrated vanilla extract conforms to the definition and standard of identity and is subject to any requirement for label statement of ingredients prescribed for vanilla extract by 169.175, except that it is concentrated to remove part of the solvent, and each gallon contains two or more units of vanilla constituent as defined in 169.3(c). The content of ethyl alcohol is not less *than 35 percent by volume*”
الرابط
https://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scrip...cfm?fr=169.176
و هذه هي فتوى فتوى مجلس المستهلكين المسلمين

"Is Vanilla Extract Hallal? *No*, Vanilla Extract is used as a flavor and it is made from vanilla bean extract. It contains a *minimum of 35% ethyl alcohol* otherwise it will not be called vanilla extract according to the FDA regulations. It is a *Haram* ingredient"
الرابط
http://www.muslimconsumergroup.com/faq.html
*
**الفانيلا الطبيعية و المصنعة
Natural and Artificial Vanilla Flavoring
* معظم المصانع تستخدم هذا النوع من الوصف لمنتجاتها. هنالك من يكتب عبارة 
“WONF” 
والتي تعني انها تحتوي على منكهات اخرى ، و في معظم الأحيان يكون من أحدى هذه النكهات هو استخدام الكحول. يجب الانتباه.
*
فانيلا البودرة
Vanilla Powder
*و هي الفانيلا الطبيعية التي حولت إلى بودرة. و بحسب فتوى مجموعة المسلمين، فهي ليست حلال. 
*
الفانيلين و الايثيل فانيلين: 
Vanillin and Ethyl Vanillin
*وهي الفانيلا الحلال بحسب فتوى مجموعة المسلمين في أمريك


الموضوع ليس فقط خلاصة الفانيلا على ارفف السوبرماكت، بل الى المثلجات / الايس كريم و الحلوى التي نستوردها من امريكا و بلجيكا و باقي الدول والتي تحتوي على منتج خلاصة الفانيلا.
يرجى الحذر و قراءة المنتجات بتمعن..
توجد منتجان في اسواقنا مكتوب عليها فانيلا طبيعية من عيدان البوربون، و هذا يعني انهم استخدموا الفانيلا الطبيعية من دون استخلاصها و إضافة الكحول لها.

كما إذا بحثتم في موقع
*Amazon.com
*عن خلاصة الفانيلا الحلال ، او خلاصة الفانيلا من دون كحول، فستجدون منتجات كثيرة صنعت خصيصا لكل من لا يريد ان يسهلك الخلاصة مع الكحول. 

هذا لا يعني أن كل منتجات الفانيلا في أسواقنا تحتوي عالكحول، و لكن يجب علينا القراءة و التمعن
كما أنه من المناسب أن نذكر أن هنالك من المفتين من يقبل بقليل من الكحول في الطعام على أساس أن القليل لا يسكر و منهم من لا يقبل بقول ما أسكر كثيره فقليله حرام . 

*هذا و الله أعلم 
*

*منقول للفائدة 
*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------


## mono22

يزاج الله أختي على التوضيح

----------


## mouzan7mod

شكرا على الموضوع الطيب

----------


## الجزائرية رتاج

فعلا في فانيلا حلال وحرام؟؟؟؟؟؟ بعمري ما فكرت بهاد الموضوع كنت فاكرة كلها متل بعض

----------


## azer

موضوع مفيد صراحة

----------

